# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box  15 Aug 2011 MTK Firmware Editor for Infinity Box and LPE dongle v2.06

## mohamed73

15 Aug 2011 MTK Firmware Editor for Infinity Box and LPE dongle v2.06 
v2.06
- Now LPE tested with firmwares from MT6268 CPU - all
tested LPE functions work good!
- Added searching new china format of True Type fonts -
Mini-TTF, if it exist, you can save it from firmware and
upload to firmware
- 'Start Miracle' button cnahged to 'Start MModule' button
- Changed default pathes from Chinese Miracle to MModule
directory
- Some minor changes in GUI
- Minor bug's fixed 
Update you can download from support site: Language Pack Editor Dongle

----------


## khaledrepa

شكرا اخى محمد على المتابعة

----------

